# [Q] [Root] RCA Pro 10" RCT6203W46



## typefortytardis (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?


----------



## Rubister (Nov 28, 2014)

typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



I'm also interested in this. Does anyone know the difference between this and the RCT6*1*03W46? Looking for screen protectors and a case like the Bobj cases for this.

Update: Contacted Bobj, no case for this model, yet. Maybe if it becomes popular enough someone will make a good case for it.

On the root method, I found this: (can't post the link here, so google "looks like i'm joining the mtk" and it will be the first result)

I'm not sure yet if he used iRoot or vRoot.


----------



## Batt4Christ (Nov 29, 2014)

*Good Question*



typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



ROOT would be a GREAT blessing! So far, I mostly like this tablet.

iRoot didn't work, nor does Framaroot.


----------



## Rubister (Nov 29, 2014)

Batt4Christ said:


> ROOT would be a GREAT blessing! So far, I mostly like this tablet.
> 
> iRoot didn't work, nor does Framaroot.

Click to collapse



Try the last version of vRoot, the predecessor to iRoot.


----------



## JamesCozzby (Nov 29, 2014)

*103 vs 203 models*

There are actually two variations of the 103's. The difference between them is one has a usb keyboard that plugs into the mini usb 2.0. But this makes it impossible to charge the tablet and use the keyboard at the same time. The other has a bluetooth keyboard. Now, the differences betwen the 103 and 203 are that the 203 has a better cpu, has android 4.4.x v.s. android 4.2.x, and 203 has a "dock" on the back for the manufacturer keyboard. So I believe you would be safe in using the same screen protectors. As far as rooting, I am waiting for a confirmed method before rooting.

My own question... please state whethere or not your keyboard on the 203 has which of the two functionalities: 
While the tablet is on and in use, pressing the lock button in the top left corner of the folio keyboard and holding it for three seconds should lock the tablet. Now here is where users may (and should) differ. Does your keyboard stay on or turn off? I ask because I picked up four of these, and I set all of them up at the same time, and happened to notice two of them had keyboards turning off with the tablet, and two had keyboards not turning off, allowing the keyboard to be used to wake the tablets. So I tested to see if it was keyboard specific, and it is not. I checked to see if the model numbers were different and they are not. Curious as I would like all four to keep their keyboards on unless the user chooses to slide the switch to turn them off.


----------



## Rubister (Nov 30, 2014)

Batt4Christ said:


> ROOT would be a GREAT blessing! So far, I mostly like this tablet.
> 
> iRoot didn't work, nor does Framaroot.

Click to collapse



See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57132408&postcount=45


----------



## SteveBisso (Nov 30, 2014)

*Working Root!!!*

I tried Framaroot, Iroot, Towelroot, Eroot, Kingo, Odin, Poot, and many other programs to root my RCA pro 10 (RCT6203W46). None of them worked. After many many annoying hours, I found a process that worked. Install Vroot version 1.7.8 or version 1.7.9 on your computer. I have windows 7 and it worked. Also, make sure 'USB Debugging'  is checked in Developer options and make sure you have the correct driver for the tablet. I think I got my driver from the kingo program. Or the ADB Driver Installation program. The Vroot program is in chineese. I used google translate on a different phone to translate. It didn't help much. Click the fancy buttons and the right option when "yes" or "No" options pop up. There will be a check if it all worked. After this process, you can disconnect from the computer and download Terminal Emulator. Look up the youtube video of how to replace chineese (vroot) superuser with supersu. Then you have Super SU app lke any other root and can delete the chineese apps. Hope this helped :good: :laugh:


----------



## PatF (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's what I did.



PatF said:


> I rooted mine but it was a jumbled mess of a process. First install SuperSU, then install and run iroot, afyer that using pdanet drivers plug it into your computer and use kango, open SuperSu and update your binary, finally use a root browser and remove the app iroot installed. Iroot installs the su binary but doesnt set anything up properly, kango will set everything up but cant install the files needed for some reason so you have to use them together. Its messy but it works.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57140949&postcount=3


----------



## ftn1975 (Dec 4, 2014)

SteveBisso said:


> I tried Framaroot, Iroot, Towelroot, Eroot, Kingo, Odin, Poot, and many other programs to root my RCA pro 10 (RCT6203W46). None of them worked. After many many annoying hours, I found a process that worked. Install Vroot version 1.7.8 or version 1.7.9 on your computer. I have windows 7 and it worked. Also, make sure 'USB Debugging'  is checked in Developer options and make sure you have the correct driver for the tablet. I think I got my driver from the kingo program. Or the ADB Driver Installation program. The Vroot program is in chineese. I used google translate on a different phone to translate. It didn't help much. Click the fancy buttons and the right option when "yes" or "No" options pop up. There will be a check if it all worked. After this process, you can disconnect from the computer and download Terminal Emulator. Look up the youtube video of how to replace chineese (vroot) superuser with supersu. Then you have Super SU app lke any other root and can delete the chineese apps. Hope this helped :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



worked great. Thank you


----------



## enochian (Dec 6, 2014)

Kingo does work


----------



## Droidify (Dec 7, 2014)

I tried them all, everything posted here. vRoot is what worked. Anyone get a push for a firmware update within the last couple of days? If so is it 4.4.4? Anyone confirm we can root that?


----------



## Droidify (Dec 7, 2014)

Also, please go here and request a forum for this device so we can get some development input

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354&page=332#post57313273


----------



## rhitt98 (Dec 7, 2014)

*root RCA PRO 10" Tablet no pc*



typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



Download 4shared from playstore...make account and search (KingRoot)...download and follow promts, works perfect. ..I tried at least 100 different methods with no success because I dont have a pc...I hope this helps the android world out....any questions or comments email me at [email protected]!!


----------



## Droidify (Dec 7, 2014)

rhitt98 said:


> Download 4shared from playstore...make account and search (KingRoot)...download and follow promts, works perfect. ..I tried at least 100 different methods with no success because I dont have a pc...I hope this helps the android world out....any questions or comments email me at [email protected]!!

Click to collapse



When I tried KingRoot, the app would state that it successfully rooted the device; however if you tried su via terminal or even using a root verifier app, it was not. Now maybe you did find success somehow with using it. What version of Android is your Pro 10 operating with? How did you verify root?


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 7, 2014)

SteveBisso said:


> I tried Framaroot, Iroot, Towelroot, Eroot, Kingo, Odin, Poot, and many other programs to root my RCA pro 10 (RCT6203W46). None of them worked. After many many annoying hours, I found a process that worked. Install Vroot version 1.7.8 or version 1.7.9 on your computer. I have windows 7 and it worked. Also, make sure 'USB Debugging'  is checked in Developer options and make sure you have the correct driver for the tablet. I think I got my driver from the kingo program. Or the ADB Driver Installation program. The Vroot program is in chineese. I used google translate on a different phone to translate. It didn't help much. Click the fancy buttons and the right option when "yes" or "No" options pop up. There will be a check if it all worked. After this process, you can disconnect from the computer and download Terminal Emulator. Look up the youtube video of how to replace chineese (vroot) superuser with supersu. Then you have Super SU app lke any other root and can delete the chineese apps. Hope this helped :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



tried to download vroot but keptgetting an errormessage "installation cancelled, the file is potientially dangerous and therefore cannot be ran" or some other lengthy computer bs that means essentially the same thing.


----------



## Droidify (Dec 7, 2014)

mandroidv2.0 said:


> tried to download vroot but keptgetting an errormessage "installation cancelled, the file is potientially dangerous and therefore cannot be ran" or some other lengthy computer bs that means essentially the same thing.

Click to collapse



PM me and I will send you a link.


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Droidify said:


> PM me and I will send you a link.

Click to collapse



Thank you. Will try it out after work and let you know if it worked.

Forgot to type this out before, but I've also been experimenting with trying to unlock the bootloader on my tablet through the adb interface so that I can use kingo since I saw an earlier post saying it worked. Of course I had to try, and kept running into the "recovery partition doesn't support flash" error. So far no luck in cracking the bootloader tho.


----------



## Droidify (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry if I sent multiple replies, was have issues with XDA. Let me know how you progress with your work on the bootloader. I have not had opportunity to tinker with that on this device. I am hoping someone comes up with a custom recovery though so that we can tinker without worrying  too much about bricking.


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Droidify said:


> Sorry if I sent multiple replies, was have issues with XDA. Let me know how you progress with your work on the bootloader. I have not had opportunity to tinker with that on this device. I am hoping someone comes up with a custom recovery though so that we can tinker without worrying  too much about bricking.

Click to collapse





Got the download installed and ran it. Now have new apps, but no new functionalitys. Looking like my best bet is going to be unlocking the bootloader and seeing if I can somehow use that to force the device to support flashing via fastboot then trying kingo


----------



## Droidify (Dec 8, 2014)

Well root wouldn't give you any new functionality per sey other than having permissions. Have you verified that you do or don't have root access? Does the 'su' command work in terminal?


----------



## typefortytardis (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Droidify said:


> Well root wouldn't give you any new functionality per sey other than having permissions. Have you verified that you do or don't have root access? Does the 'su' command work in terminal?

Click to collapse



prehaps i misspoke. what i meant to say is that i can NOT delete factory bloatwheres, and my apps that require root are still not functioning/properly. tho i must say that i have come across some picullarily interesting strings of code while researching others that have tried to open their bootloaders or make fastboot run the way they wish it to.

mainly this lil segment here

"adb reboot oem-unlock"

ive seen this on several forums tho the common target is the lg optimus l9 phone if this code simply unlocks fastboot for the device as im hoping it does it should be as easy as using the

"fastboot flash recovery recovery-nameofimg.img" command to install a custom rom provided one can be fund for this device.

on the other hand i also ran into an interesting bit off of hackmyandroid wich i dont meet the post requirements to link to at the moment, but if you google "hackmydroid use adb commands without installing sdk" it will be the first link. (despite the authors titling fail still hold some interesting bits)

if i could just find a way to route the outputof kingo to use a similar method as the code in the picture the processof rooting should be smooth. alas i will probably spend hours and many bricked tabs tryingto findthe right recipe as im still quite inexpierienced at android coding.

edit: the reason that im focusing my efforts on the kingo method is because when i try kingo the only thing i see thats is causing denial is the previously mentioned fastboot not supporting flash eror. i believe by resolving that issue then using kingo it should overcome the need to do much if anything else to have a fully escallated root privilage.


----------



## rhitt98 (Dec 9, 2014)

*RootKing*

Im roidify;57314535]When I tried KingRoot, the app would state that it successfully rooted the device; however if you tried su via terminal or even using a root verifier app, it was not. Now maybe you did find success somehow with using it. What version of Android is your Pro 10 operating with? How did you verify root?[/QUOTE]

I'm using 4.4 and kingroot has its own superuser called kinguser that downloads once rooted automatically download the first app in play store when searching for root checker  to check root...it works I've got full root access on tablet

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------

First download 4shared from play store.....search for RootKing and download....open app press green button and it roots...comes with own superuser app called Kinguser, this will give you full root access on RCA Pro 10" Tablet 4.4

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------

Get KingRoot from 4shared.....run app and click green button....it downloads its own superuser called Kinguser.....verify using first app when searching for root checker in play store.....using android 4.4 on RCA pro 10"....hope this helps


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 9, 2014)

rhitt98 said:


> Im roidify;57314535]When I tried KingRoot, the app would state that it successfully rooted the device; however if you tried su via terminal or even using a root verifier app, it was not. Now maybe you did find success somehow with using it. What version of Android is your Pro 10 operating with? How did you verify root?
> 
> I'm using 4.4 and kingroot has its own superuser called kinguser that downloads once rooted automatically download the first app in play store when searching for root checker  to check root...it works I've got full root access on tablet

Click to collapse



Can anyone verify that this method works?


----------



## sobuzbd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks For Sharing This:good:


----------



## SteveBisso (Dec 12, 2014)

*Where to download Vroot?*



mandroidv2.0 said:


> tried to download vroot but keptgetting an errormessage "installation cancelled, the file is potientially dangerous and therefore cannot be ran" or some other lengthy computer bs that means essentially the same thing.

Click to collapse



Make sure you have Vroot from a trusted place therefore not a virus disguised as Vroot. I downloaded vroot from...(I'm new and it won't let me post a link)(go to google and search "vroot latest version" click the 1st link. Should be china gadgets blogspot) It says "Download latest Vroot Version 1.7.9 from here, here, or here'' I clicked the 1st ''here'' and it worked. Then I followed the steps to install Vroot.

If this still doesn't work, you probably have an overprotective security program. You can probably backup and uninstall the security program just to install Vroot. Then restore the security program.


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Dec 13, 2014)

SteveBisso said:


> Make sure you have Vroot from a trusted place therefore not a virus disguised as Vroot. I downloaded vroot from...(I'm new and it won't let me post a link)(go to google and search "vroot latest version" click the 1st link. Should be china gadgets blogspot) It says "Download latest Vroot Version 1.7.9 from here, here, or here'' I clicked the 1st ''here'' and it worked. Then I followed the steps to install Vroot.
> 
> If this still doesn't work, you probably have an overprotective security program. You can probably backup and uninstall the security program just to install Vroot. Then restore the security program.

Click to collapse



ive been on that site to dl it, on a pc without any security on it and it still didnt go through. anyway ended up installing it from a phone. it didnt work for me, it said it did but didnt actually give me any root privs.


----------



## greenmanalishi532 (Dec 14, 2014)

mandroidv2.0 said:


> Can anyone verify that this method works?

Click to collapse



 Hi. I have also successfully rooted rca 10 pro . kikat 4.4.2 using kingo. it installed its own su. and all root checkers I have used is showing root access.However I have not been able to create backup or recovery .. Now I can do a factory reset on the tablet and it resets but when it does ... its still rooted and su is still installed? wtf.. help ! tutorial for dummys please.... thanks...


----------



## Sargeue (Dec 30, 2014)

greenmanalishi532 said:


> Hi. I have also successfully rooted rca 10 pro . kikat 4.4.2 using kingo. it installed its own su. and all root checkers I have used is showing root access.However I have not been able to create backup or recovery .. Now I can do a factory reset on the tablet and it resets but when it does ... its still rooted and su is still installed? wtf.. help ! tutorial for dummys please.... thanks...

Click to collapse



I used kingo also that rooted successfully! If you know how to get into recovery you can do a backup. I used "Reboot Recovery"
app from playstore (free) and once in recovery you can do a backup and/or restore.

I am looking for a custom recovery like CWM, but have not had any luck so far.


----------



## typefortytardis (Jan 6, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> I used kingo also that rooted successfully! If you know how to get into recovery you can do a backup. I used "Reboot Recovery"
> app from playstore (free) and once in recovery you can do a backup and/or restore.
> 
> I am looking for a custom recovery like CWM, but have not had any luck so far.

Click to collapse





greenmanalishi532 said:


> Hi. I have also successfully rooted rca 10 pro . kikat 4.4.2 using kingo. it installed its own su. and all root checkers I have used is showing root access.However I have not been able to create backup or recovery .. Now I can do a factory reset on the tablet and it resets but when it does ... its still rooted and su is still installed? wtf.. help ! tutorial for dummys please.... thanks...

Click to collapse



Did anyone have a driver issue? Windows 7 x64. I am now going to try the general driver with the Android SDK. RCA's site is impossible like they deliberately hid the drivers or they do not exist. Where can I find tablet drivers ?


----------



## Sargeue (Jan 7, 2015)

typefortytardis said:


> Did anyone have a driver issue? Windows 7 x64. I am now going to try the general driver with the Android SDK. RCA's site is impossible like they deliberately hid the drivers or they do not exist. Where can I find tablet drivers ?

Click to collapse



Had same problem, finally found and used pdanet and worked well.


----------



## SunfireSSR (Jan 11, 2015)

typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



I too need to root, but cannot turn on USB Debugging. All options under Deverloper Options are grayed out except to turn off DEV-options on all other devices. WTH...


----------



## BladeNY (Jan 11, 2015)

On the top right is a slider to turn on developer options, its off by default

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SunfireSSR (Jan 12, 2015)

BladeNY said:


> On the top right is a slider to turn on developer options, its off by default
> 
> Sent from my RCT6203W46 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Jan 28, 2015)

greenmanalishi532 said:


> Hi. I have also successfully rooted rca 10 pro . kikat 4.4.2 using kingo. it installed its own su. and all root checkers I have used is showing root access.However I have not been able to create backup or recovery .. Now I can do a factory reset on the tablet and it resets but when it does ... its still rooted and su is still installed? wtf.. help ! tutorial for dummys please.... thanks...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to use the superuser, or equivalent, apps settings menue? Mosthave an unroot option. follow 
that with a factory reset 






rhitt98 said:


> Download 4shared from playstore...make account and search (KingRoot)...download and follow promts, works perfect. ..I tried at least 100 different methods with no success because I dont have a pc...I hope this helps the android world out....any questions or comments email me at [email protected]!!

Click to collapse



Just rooted using this method. Worked extremely well. And no need to download 4shared if its not already on the tab. I used the tabs web browser to google kingroot then tapped the translate link. If anyone cannot find the translate button i would be more than happy to provide more in depth instructions. Credit for finding this incredible app to rhitt, and credit to the creators of course.


----------



## freestilesteve (Feb 5, 2015)

*Successful Root*

I was able to root this tablet successfully. I used KingRoot 3.3.1 which if you follow the directions you just click the big
checkmark after its done. After that it installed its own superuser called KingUser. Everything I've did that requires root has worked. Only got a notification in Titanium Backup "Your SU binary (version "Unknown") is functional but might not work reliably on some android 4.3+ roms ( I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat so no rom here) if you encounter any issues in TB, please try SuperSU instead" I had a hard time trying to uninstall KingUser and install superSU and in the end just left KingUser.  I also installed TWRP by flashing it with the Rashr Flash tool https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools

and the twrp was flashed from the files taken from the user PatF in this thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756&page=7


So if you follow those directions eveything should be fine.  I have lookout premium security and it didn't flag any viruses so it should be good to go. Only thing I'm debating is changing KingUser su to superSU but when I tried that it kept removing root and when I would reroot it would automatically install king user superuser and wouldn't ever install superSU binaries correct so I just left it. Everything has worked good so far though.


----------



## golemking64 (Mar 7, 2015)

How do I start recording I'm still trying make a video.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Mar 8, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> ( I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat so no rom here)
> I have lookout premium security and it didn't flag any viruses so it should be good to go.

Click to collapse



Any android system is technically considered a rom. Whether its moto blur, htc sense, or sammy touchwiz. After market roms are what you're thinking of which is cm, aokp, aospa, etc.. Also for future refrence you can't get viruses on android. It's linux based and simply can't get them. Arguing that you can is like saying you can travel 500miles by filling your gas tank up with pure water. What people mistake for viruses on android is simply user error. "Spyware" is just apks that you give access to your personal info....simply don't install them and you won't have an issue. "Malware" is from granting unknown apks root access which only extreme noobs do. If you want to switch from king to supersu just install supersu from play and make it change itself into a system apk (in supersu settings there's an option for this) and then use a root filemanager to remove king. Then use root checker or TiBu to test root which you should have. If push comes to shove simply flash supersu.zip in twrp if moving things scares you, but I strongly suggest removing king since its really an unknown root management apk and can't handle processes like supersu can and sometimes having two management apks can cause issues.

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah I knew that. Are you sure what your thinking of isnt a custom rom?  I've used linux for many years.  Actually I was using Linux when it was still called Unix. I've used many debian and red hat distributions, and even though linux is less prone to viruses I'm pretty sure you can still get a virus on linux although the chances are alot slimmer, and I myself personally never have. You also didnt mention "Riskware" which is also another one of the "Wares". Currently I use Ubuntu 14.04 lts, Mint 17.1 KDE/Cinnamon, and Fedora 21 w various de's and OS X 10.10 Yosemite.  I been using linux since it came out. I remember testing out the first verison of kde in like 96-97. lol!!! Where was Android then? I've already did what you mentioned a thousand times and it dont work. It didnt work for me on this particular tablet and I'm thinking its specific to this device as I've did this method on other devices and got it switched over fine. Doing the steps everyone and yourself suggest/ed removes root either way after you remove kinguser in which you get this error "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed!  ! Please reboot and try again if you reboot and try again it dont work. If you flash superSU.zip and try to install/update the binaries in supersu it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device."  Thats beacuse root gets lost when kinguser is removed no matter what.  I dont think people take the time to read my long ass posts, because if they did they would have realized that I've already did what they said and tried just about everything (Shown from the length of the posts and the explanation and detail in the procedures of everything I have described)

The problem is keeping root long enough to remove kinguser and replace with superSU but it dont do that so thats where the errors come. As soon as kinguser is removed root goes away instantly. I've already tried everything and had a back and forth thorough conversation with some pretty smart people in the Noob help section here, and in the end we just came to the conclusion that if it aint broke dont fix it. Of course root checker and all that was already used and done ( I dont forget basic things). TiBU gives the error "although the binary is functional, its not recognized" or something to that extent. I'm thinking its this particular device as I've never had trouble on any of my other devices or the devices I've rooted for other people. Already did the typical root explorer removal stuff and all that crap. The only way to replace kinguser in this retrospect is to do a  full system format (not a normal wipe or factory reset but a FULL system format to wipe everything) reroot with another rooting app that has superSU already for superuser and wa la there you go. Of course I never did that cause as I stated kinguser is working fine and it didnt flag me any viruses and all my apps that require permissions have worked fine. Xposed, BusyBox, etc etc. Actually I rephrase that. I did that twice and ended up in a boot loop. Long story short had to restore stock rom from TWRP.  Didnt think a third would produce any other result.

I dont care what anyone says. I'll still use AV no matter what. It's probably saved me more then once as I play more games then most cause I'm a beta tester for certain software application and hardware companies, and alot of the games I've had to download from various places have silently "flagged"  me more then once. I'm U.S based but alot of these apps and games I test come from other countries so I'll be damned if I dont use AV. I mentioned the "Riskware" thing because if you actually do test and play alot of android games you'll get that one thrown at you alot. The average user wouldnt know its there because its not bundled with crap and can silently slide in.  Just like "Malware" and "Spyware" can too but thsoe are atrributed more to "user error".  You gotta remember the market for Android is bigger then Linux. I'm sure theres tons of "crapdroid" out there. Whether its based on Linux or not that doesnt mean your 100% AV free. Thats not just typical "user error" stuff too. Thats like saying "Safe Sex" is 100% safe with a condom on. lol!! How would somebody know that these games would have riskware in them when there supposed to be legit??  Of course that typical "user error" stuff could have happened to me by installing one of these games, but thats why I have to have AV to test them so that typical "user error" stuff dont happen. Without AV I'd still have to download,install and test these games and without AV I'm sure the ones that flagged "Riskware" would have "bastardized" my systems by now if I installed them without it. Better safe then sorry. I download, install and test up to 200-250 apks somedays and I'll tell you what, I wouldnt catch any of that "riskware" without the AV I have. Whether you'd want AV or not thats fine with me but I'll leave mine on and know that its actually help protect me time and time again.

Oh and if you want screenshots from my testings I'd be happy to post em for you. Just to show you the amount of crap that there is actually out there for android and from what I've been protected from. Your preference bro go AV free all you want, but I'll stick with it.  Better safe then sorry like I already said. You really wanna go virus free get an Iphone. That coprocessors been encrypting data for years.  I'm sure that outta make them apple fans smug at the "droidies" lol!! At least they gotta one up in that aspect. I'm sure other points could be argued as well. And if were still talking "Linux" why not get an Iphone for reals? IOS is based on OS X which is derived from Unix right?? So there you have it. Wanna get closer to Unix and be virus free get an Iphone and IOS. Wanna take a chance of getting some crap on your phone stick with android and linux. lol!!  If that aint an oxymoron for ya. Ha Ha.  

"And then my friend I bought an Apple, said Android Kitkat to Android Jellybean"





Oggie7797 said:


> Any android system is technically considered a rom. Whether its moto blur, htc sense, or sammy touchwiz. After market roms are what you're thinking of which is cm, aokp, aospa, etc.. Also for future refrence you can't get viruses on android. It's linux based and simply can't get them. Arguing that you can is like saying you can travel 500miles by filling your gas tank up with pure water. What people mistake for viruses on android is simply user error. "Spyware" is just apks that you give access to your personal info....simply don't install them and you won't have an issue. "Malware" is from granting unknown apks root access which only extreme noobs do. If you want to switch from king to supersu just install supersu from play and make it change itself into a system apk (in supersu settings there's an option for this) and then use a root filemanager to remove king. Then use root checker or TiBu to test root which you should have. If push comes to shove simply flash supersu.zip in twrp if moving things scares you, but I strongly suggest removing king since its really an unknown root management apk and can't handle processes like supersu can and sometimes having two management apks can cause issues.
> 
> Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Oggie7797 (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn that was a long post lol...I respect your opinions and everyone is entitled to one, but simply put the way the android os is setup the way that you get interpreted "viruses" is from installing shady apks. Well no duh. Buuuuut the thing that gets you is granting it permissions that it doesn't need. Ios is crap so don't even suggest that  but like I said, everyone's entitled to their opinion so go for it just don't spend money on it because it truly isn't needed  

About su... that really stumps me....I'm by no means an android noob lol and I've never had an issue changing to supersu. Have you tried to perhaps extract supersu.zip onto your sdcard and inside of twrp filemanager (under advanced and you need to mount system) moving supersu.zip to /system/app and su (the binarry that should be in a common folder inside zip) to either /system/bin or /system/xbin (depends on device)? I understand "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but using a knock off apk for root management is some shady business and I don't care how much you trust AV id try harder to switch from king to supersu 

Also, what tablet do you have? People tend to post between threads without keeping in mind that they're two models. 610/620 model.
Edit:
Sorry forgot 610 doesn't have twrp 

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm by no means a "Typical User" Im not gonna say I'm an Android "Noob"  or  "Pro" but my knowledge and background in computers has made android very simple to me. I get lookout premium free from my phone service so that was really the main incentive to use AV.  I wouldn't pay for that anyway, and I think a free one would do just fine.  As much testing as I do I can't really go without it/AV. I'll admit Android has more apps then IOS,  but IOS is way more stable then Android will ever be, and thats already been proven time and time again.  Google/Android has to rely on its hardware friends to play ball.  Apple is its own man having total control of its hardware and OS. You tell me who sounds more secure and stable? Not to mention we already know apple has better encryption. Once again googles encryption has to rely on there hardware friends to play. They've had a lot more time to polish IOS up from the days of iPod Touch. I dont even think Android was out then. I'm not a Apple fan boy by no means. I got an Android phone but more and more I'm leaning towards an Apple iPhone or one of the Ubuntu Phones out.  Theres ways to get around Apples proprietary crap just like there is on Android. (JB yo) They do the same thing really, but coming from an iPhone to a Android phone I realized how much more smoother, reliable,stable, and snappier My iPhone seemed. The UI seemed snappier and all the apps I tried/try on Android that I also used on IOS just dont have that "Snappyness" to em that IOS has. My load times on all my apps seem like they were faster in IOS. I've already did the extracting and everything and its still the same thing. One of the persons on the back and forth convo I had told me it seems like a boot loader issue.  Thats all I can think, but how could that be if its able to be rooted?? I mean I think you can be rooted still with a locked boot loader right?? Remember I do come from the IOS background so alot of this Android stuff is still in the air to me. I did extract supersu.zip onto the sdcard and inside of twrp file manager (did the mounting and all that) moved supersu.zip to /system/app and su (already did all this) to either /system/bin or /system/xbin (Did all that about 100 times now)

So even after doing that a bunch of times, (Not a hundred but probably about a  good 10-15 maybe 20 times) still does the same thing.  I think I pretty much know the answer , which is to replace kinguser in this situation is to do a full system format (not a normal wipe or factory reset but a FULL system format to wipe everything) reroot with another rooting app that has superSU already for superuser and wa la there you go. Or another app that has the superUser Su instead of KingUser. Its been alot easier for me to switch from superuser superSU then it has from this king user to superSU. No need to turn this into a flame thread, but I've tried everything except that what I mentioned but have found no need to switch as everythings been fine. Alot of the root apps I use are chinese anyway so maybe its good I have a chinese superSU in there. Maybe it adds some extra underlying compatibility/support that I just aint seeing. lol!!   I'm fine I just was wondering why it was giving me such a headache, but in the end if I really wanna replace it I can do a  full system format (not a normal wipe or factory reset but a FULL system format to wipe everything) reroot with another rooting app that has superSU already for superuser and that should be it. I might but as I mentioned everything is fine now. Everytings thats updated has been fine. BB and Xposed updated and were still fine so I think I'll leave it. Only thing that alarmed was the TB error " although the binary is functional, its not recognized" or something like that, but everything seems functional so I'm not worried about it. Thanks for the response though and the help. I could do that full system format, but I'll wait until I actually have good need/reason to do that.  Nothing using king user has really bothered me yet. Now if none of my rooted apps worked correctly then yeah I'd def wanna change to superSU. I might still, but honestly I just been busy and haven't had the time to do a full system format, but like I said nothings really broke so I might just play out with king user and see how it goes/turns out.



Oggie7797 said:


> Damn that was a long post lol...I respect your opinions and everyone is entitled to one, but simply put the way the android os is setup the way that you get interpreted "viruses" is from installing shady apks. Well no duh. Buuuuut the thing that gets you is granting it permissions that it doesn't need. Ios is crap so don't even suggest that  but like I said, everyone's entitled to their opinion so go for it just don't spend money on it because it truly isn't needed
> 
> About su... that really stumps me....I'm by no means an android noob lol and I've never had an issue changing to supersu. Have you tried to perhaps extract supersu.zip onto your sdcard and inside of twrp filemanager (under advanced and you need to mount system) moving supersu.zip to /system/app and su (the binarry that should be in a common folder inside zip) to either /system/bin or /system/xbin (depends on device)? I understand "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but using a knock off apk for root management is some shady business and I don't care how much you trust AV id try harder to switch from king to supersu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## typefortytardis (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?


----------



## Oggie7797 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am an android fanboy all the way and overall I think it beats apple but I'm an opensource addict lol. No question about it, as far as stability goes....apple wins. Like you said, apple controls its hardware so no duh its gonna be better optimized android is perfectly fine and 99% of the issues people complain about is do to incompetent OEM's no having reliable drivers and whatnot. I hope you aren't taking my comments as "flaming" or fighting or anything, text can easily be misread. I just know from my experience that AV is not needed and I'm very into alpha software and apks. Also, when you copied over in twrp did you set permissions to rw-r--r--? In twrp it uses chmod which I always have issues remembering the number combo for that but since you have plenty of linux/unix experience I'm sure that isn't a problem. 

Edit:
Forgot to mention, bootloader isn't an issue. Root is still easy to get on a locked device. I have lots of old school moto phones that have locked bootloaders and use hijack to boot custom kernels and systems using 2nd boot methods. They have stock recovery AND twrp. 

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 9, 2015)

*Word up.*

I use both and like both so I have no favoritism for either or.  I just like to clown on the android crap cause they think its so indestructible. Any system can be broke if you know what your doing.  I do use macs and pcs so once again same as with the IOS and Android thing.  And I use Linux on both the Mac's and PC's as well, so same with the macs vs pc thing, Been there done that. I do agree OSS is king though I've just used Apple/OS X/ IOS stuff a little more in developing and programming. I first used unix when learning OOP back in the day. The only thing windows offers me is my games. I dont do wine or any of that crossover stuff. I could do some of those games in OS X but I tend to use that for other things. Already set permissions and everything and its still the same thing.  As I stated I thought maybe it was the boot loader thing, but you said more then likely not, so with that said Only other thing I can think of is probably just full system restore, reroot with another prog or use that same kingroot and try again to remove king user like that with the typical root explorer removal app/s, reinstall superSU, set permissions and go from there. I've did everything except the full system restore which I dont really find that necessary, and dont even really care  about doing anyway, but am pretty sure doing that would solve this issue. I haven't even used my tablet for like a month or two.  I dont really know the full precautions of doing a full system restore with this particular device,  but I'm sure its nothing I can't get myself out of, but thats the only step I haven't done and think I could remedy the problem with that step.  Kinda sad I haven't really messed with this tab. Once I took my iPad Air back for an iPad Air2 I just been messing with that alot. I do really need to give this one the time of day though. For the price it wasn't a bad buy.  Only other thing that screwed me over with this tab is the MTK CPU crap. Unfortunately some of the advanced testing of some of these apps I use aint "MTK" compatible.  I did not even know what SOC this came with I just figured it was some quad core. Could of been a quad core banana for all I knew.  No big deal bro. I might do the full system restore one of these days when I feel like it. Of course that could be up to the developers to incorporate that "MTK compatibility" in some of the apps I test, but it seems like a few haven't in which I dont know why. At least my phone is compatible with them apps. I might have been better off getting one of those cheap AW tabs cause it seems like theres more of a "Community" out there for those as I dont think this ones been out long enough to really have anything done for it, and it seems like this AW chips are pretty compatible with the kind of testing that I do. I've seen similar eBay tabs now for about 89.99 by some chinese companies I think. Of course the rca went up to like $129.99 at walmart or $149.99. not sure. Thanks for the response though. If anything I'll do the Full System Restore one of these days and then probably just follow everything from there to lead up to these last posts, although I think that full system restore will wipe everything and then I'll just reroot the thing and go from there.


----------



## mtnlion (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm running SuperSU on my 620 and I rooted with king root . To remove it I froze it through terminal emulator su,  pm disable (package name) then manually uninstalled the king root apk. So now SuperSU handles all the requests and the binary will update properly.


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 10, 2015)

*Cool*

NIce. I outta give that a try. I used kingroot 3.3.1 so not sure if it varies from version to version. When you say "Froze it through terminal emulator" I'm not quite getting that. Like actually freeze it through the terminal. I've never looked at superSU correctly. So do you actually mean freezing from within superSU ( does superSU have a terminal), or actually freezing it with a terminal outside superSU?  And was it kingroot.apk or kinguser.apk you froze? And whats pm disable (package name)?? I'm still new new to all this droid stuff but I think I can manage  with a few directions. I imagine the last part in which you manually removed the kingroot.apk was done with a root file explorer right like es file explorer or something like that?  Or did you remove it though the systems-package manger in android? And in the end how did  youactually get superSU on there. Did you have to flash it after you removed all the kinguser/kingroot stuff?? Just cant see why its not working for me when I swear I done that stuff. Maybe it comes down to the freezing part which keeps root long enough so that you can switch/upgrade the binaries from kingroot to superSU. I have TiBU could I freeze it with that? I did notice theres  freeze option in TiBU. Just not sure I'm clear on the whole "Freeze" thing. ALso when you say manually uninstalled it was that through kingroot/kinguser the app itself, uninstall through PM or unistalled through TiBU. Sorry
for allthe questions but I think with the steps you took I might actually be able to make this happen.

Basically if I can somehow get it to freeze through terminal emulator su  or ( TiBU not sure if theres a difference in the "Freeze" you mention), pm disable(package name) then manually uninstall the king root apk. So that SuperSU can handlesall the requests and the binary will update properly I'll be good to go. Any clear cut instuctions will be much appreciated by me and probably the others who might be want to do this as well. Just didnt think there was any other way. Maybe I'll go real slow this time and try to do what user mtnlion stated. Dont want any of my long ass post to offend anyone. I just try to describe things in detail so I can get good answers that lead me to a solution.  Glad I can do this instead of having to do a full
system restore, although I dont mind doing that as it should wipe off the remnants of whatever junk has been
left on my system. Everyone gave me great answers and suggestions but from what mtnlion said and someone else that responded to me, it seems like the problem for me was/is keeping root long enough to
remove kingroot and replace with superSU. What I think is/was happening in my situation is that I was/is removing root too soon so thats why I'm not able to install or upgrade to superSU.  mtnlion hit it on the nail
when he mentioned "Freeze" thats exactly what I think I have to do is "Freeze" the app before I remove it so that it will give me time to istall/replace with superSU and then remove kingroot/kinguser and go from there. Any order in which to remove kingroot/kinguser?  Sorry I sounded like I answered myself but sometimes it helps me to try and get to an answer somehow.  And I come from more ios background although I've had a crappy Android phone for the last two years. My contracts up in june so I can get something else.
Not neessarily saying I'll get an Iphone but I'm more used to IOS/OS X. Then again it seems like a majority of the apps I been testing or mostly Android based so I might have to just get another Android phone.  Oh well. Have to make the best of it I guess. If you have any suggestions or diections or step by step on how to do this, heck even if you wanna post if for other heads to follow, as I've seen it asked more then once that would be great.

Thanks again though mtnlion. I might give it a shot here soon. I have a vacation from work so I'm gonna mess
with my phone and this tab. Try to learn this Android stuff more, although I've only had my Air2 for like two weeks and I love it. I did like the fact the rca tab was rather easy to root with that kingroot.  Thats the
first device I've ever rooted that had kinguser. All the other devices have already had superSU or the other superuser which never gave me problems switching to superSU. Being in chinese dont make kingroot any easier. lol!! Thanks guys.


P.S. I got to where it granted superSU root permissions, was able to remove kinguser, lost root after that and had to reroot with kingroot, restarted and I still had root and it didnt install kinguser binaries but I still got the fail in superSU to install binaries, but it kept giving  superSU root permissions with the circle spinning so after I thought I might try to flash superSU in recovery and see what comes about it since after I removed kinguser it didnt install the kinguser binaries like before and still had root and was asking superSU for permissions so I think I'm getting close. 






mtnlion said:


> I'm running SuperSU on my 620 and I rooted with king root . To remove it I froze it through terminal emulator su,  pm disable (package name) then manually uninstalled the king root apk. So now SuperSU handles all the requests and the binary will update properly.

Click to collapse


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 12, 2015)

*Still didn't work for me.*

That still didn't work for me. Everything to a tee. What am I missing or what did I do wrong? I'm starting to wonder. Heres the steps I did below. I didn't want rewrite so this was sent to another user. Still getting no where with this as any instant after king user is removed after its freezes from su, root is gone so binaries do not install or update correctly.   Same thing if you freeze king user with TiBU. All the fail msgs and errors I get are below.

 I froze king user as the steps per the reply on the post. 

pm disable kinguser or pm disable kinguser.apk

after freezing king user I used root checker to check if I still had root which I did. Okay after this I 

manually uninstalled the king root apk. ( I imagine you can do that in the systems-pm or through TiBU right?) either way it said it uninstalled successfully.

Next I tried to get superSU to install/update requests/binaries and it still gives me the 

"Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! ! Please reboot and try again. Before I would hit reboot and it would just exit. This time it actually reboot.

Whats weird is that at this point I never went into king user once or updated its software/binaries yet and it shows the superSU # in my notifications screen saying the binaries need to be updated. If I go to superSU and try to update the binaries it jus spins but says it granted superSU root permission on the bottom. After the spinning it gives me the same "Installation failed! Please reboot and try again." One I click reboot it reboots, in which before it would just kick me out of superSU. After reboot I use root checker and roots still there. I clicked superSU and it said the binaries need to be updated so I clicked continue. Still grants superSU root permission and still shows SuperSU "The SU binary needs to be updated! in system notifications. Roots still there, and kingroot.apk was uninstalled, but how do I remove king user without removing root? The guys on the post said what he did and I think I'm following the right directions and its still not installing superSU binaries. I still have root though. And if I try superSU again it still fails. These are the steps I did below.

1. pm disable kinguser
2. Manually uninstalled kingroot.apk (I went into systems-apps to do this). Imagine you could do that in TiBu too.

After that roots still there. from here I can't get superSU to install its binaries it gives me the failed option and if I reboot it reboots and still shows the SuperSU binary needs to be updated in notifications but if I try to update it it stays on the "Installing, Please Wait.... If you see this message for more he five minutes, please reboot and try again." 2-3 minutes in I get "Installation failed! Please reboot and try again." Once I reboot roots still there, I try again in superSU and it does the same exact thing as above. If I manually uninstall"Kinguser" as the instructions per the post( not sure if he meant kinguser or kingroot but he said kingroot) root is lost. I went to system-apps to uninstall king user. Once roots lost in try in superSU again and it fails again, but still has the prompt that the binaries need to be updated in notifications. So its not going to work because king user makes root lose instantly. Even after freeze. I dont know how the other guy did it. I'm starting to wonder. This damn tablet man.


----------



## mtnlion (Mar 14, 2015)

I used the word freeze generically. The pm commands invoke the android system package manager. It will completely disable whichever app you specify. The package name will be along the lines of com.blah.blah  can't remember what kinguser's package name was. Trying the pm commands using the apk name won't work.


----------



## freestilesteve (Mar 15, 2015)

Still no go. Let me explain whats happening.

Once kinguser is freezed, root is completely lost as per root checker. I go to superSU to install/update the binaries, and it just spins on the "installing, please wait... if you see this message for more then five minutes, please reboot and try again."  After about 10 minutes I get "Installation failed !
Please reboot and try again." If I hit Reboot it dont reboot it just exits and then I'm inside superSU and in my notifications its shown # SuperSU The SU binary needs to be updated!" If I choose the TWRP/CWM option at one time it would reboot me now it freezes. I've already tried flashing the zip a bunch of times and its still the same thing. Its gotta be something with kinguser not fully getting out of the system?. I get root when I reroot with kingroot and use kinguser binary I just cant for the life of me get this superSU to replace it. I manually uninstalled the kingroot.apk like you mentioned. Just held down the icon like you would in IOS and hit uninstall right? Or is there some magic I'm missing that I need to do to uninstall it manually? I already did the full unroot in superSU a couple times too. I dont know what lese really. I'm sure If I just follow everything that lead me to here and read and go slow maybe i'll get it. It seems like maybe kinguser aint full out of system/bin, or system/xbin not sure which but I think its one of them. Maybe something messed it up when I tried to reroot with kango. I have all these su's in the /bin /xbin maybe jacking things up? Maybe I'll do a full system restore although I'll proceed pretty cautiously when doing that as I've did factory resets on some of my other devices and your basic wipes but havent actually had to do a full system wipe yet, and not even sure if its necessary, but before I do that I'll def look into everything more and see whats up. Thanks for the responses guys.





mtnlion said:


> I used the word freeze generically. The pm commands invoke the android system package manager. It will completely disable whichever app you specify. The package name will be along the lines of com.blah.blah  can't remember what kinguser's package name was. Trying the pm commands using the apk name won't work.

Click to collapse


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldnt be sure, i opted to use the root app from chainsfire cuz supersu wouldnt update for me either... im thinking the apps supplier just hasnt been made aware of the flaw or has stopped caring.


----------



## freestilesteve (Apr 3, 2015)

*Yeah*

I havent really messed with it since the last time I posted. I think I'll go through the freeze thing real slowly again,
but I'm gonna have to go with what mandroid v2.0 said atm cause it hasnt worked for me. I think somehow I "bastardized" my system by doing this a bunch of times, doing that and also doing kingo as well. I havent really messed with this tab(sad) but I'd like to try to get past this step. If anything I could probably do a full system restore, but I honestly dont think  I've ever did that on any Android device, just done the factory resets, so I'm sure I'd have to take precaution and probably read into everything before I do that. If not full system restore, maybe flash a stock zip/img whatever it is and maybe that will lean everything off. Other then that I have no complaints and the tab seemed to work well. Besides this, and the warning I get in TiBU about kinguser su blah blah being functional but not verified or something and to replace with superSU I havent really had no problems at all.  Getting this done
though would probably entice me to use this tab a bit more. Only thing I'm thinking is that Full System Restore will get everything off, then I can probably reroot with Kingoroot pc since I already got the correct drivers for the tab from pdanet when I tried to do Kingo afterwards. Having a clean system and probably rerooting with Kingo I think should work, as another user I think PatF but not sure  who the user was specifically had mentioned they had to do the process of rooting with iroot or something, removing the chinese root app, getting correct drivers from pdanet, then rerooting with kingo in which said user was then able to install/update superSU binaries correctly. Users also noted that they had various results with different versions of windows with some saying they couldnt get it to work on windows 7, but did on windows 8, so mileage may vary. I'll try this soon as I been busy with other things and if I have any questions, suggestions or good outcomes or need help I'll post back to this thread saying what I find/need help with.


----------



## PHug (Apr 3, 2015)

*King Root worked for me*



			
				Just rooted using this method. Worked extremely well. And no need to download 4shared if its not already on the tab. I used the tabs web browser to google kingroot then tapped the translate link. If anyone cannot find the translate button i would be more than happy to provide more in depth instructions. Credit for finding this incredible app to rhitt said:
			
		

> Just picked this tablet up today for my niece and rooted it no problems.
> 
> When I first turned it on it updated itself to 4.4.2 then I googled "King Root" used the first link to download the app and then opened the app and hit the big green button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## freestilesteve (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah I havent messed with since I did a dalvik cache and cache wipe of it. Then one day I turned it on and lookout av flagged a virus/threat from "Frama Root" or something to do that effect and I had it removed.
Dont know what Frama Root is, but I think I heard it mentioned as being one of the rooting apps or progs. I never used it though. The only ones I used are that King Root and that Kingo Pc one.
After I removed that I havent made any other attemps to reroot it, and now I'm getting a pop up saying theres a firmware update which is Upgrade package version 1.9.5.0  and whether I want to upgrade or not.
When I tried to updgrade it woukd restart, go into TWRP and try to install/update I think from there, but I didnt quite catch the log, but I noticed the words at the twrp screen threw the red error wrds on the screen after it
tried to install the update, so I'm not sure whats up. Other hen the rooting issue I havent had any other problems. Just wondering what this firmware update is and whether I should/could install it or not.


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Apr 11, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Yeah I havent messed with since I did a dalvik cache and cache wipe of it. Then one day I turned it on and lookout av flagged a virus/threat from "Frama Root" or something to do that effect and I had it removed.
> Dont know what Frama Root is, but I think I heard it mentioned as being one of the rooting apps or progs. I never used it though. The only ones I used are that King Root and that Kingo Pc one.
> After I removed that I havent made any other attemps to reroot it, and now I'm getting a pop up saying theres a firmware update which is Upgrade package version 1.9.5.0  and whether I want to upgrade or not.
> When I tried to updgrade it woukd restart, go into TWRP and try to install/update I think from there, but I didnt quite catch the log, but I noticed the words at the twrp screen threw the red error wrds on the screen after it
> tried to install the update, so I'm not sure whats up. Other hen the rooting issue I havent had any other problems. Just wondering what this firmware update is and whether I should/could install it or not.

Click to collapse




Turn off the factory auto update setting and see if that stops the update popup. If it doesnt its most likely an app that wasnt fully removed. From that i recommend doing a full factory reset (wipes everything including contacts, pics, etc)


----------



## Batt4Christ (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm getting the red text as well. Cannot restore. Cannot boot up. Nothing... ARRGGHHH


----------



## jomelcaelum (Apr 20, 2015)

*i think i softbricked my pro 10?*

Please help me guys! Its been 5 days since i tried upgrading the firmware from their software update last week and i got softbricked. I forgot to unroot first the pro 10 before proceeding the firmware update and there... Softbricked. It loads the rca logo with dogs but right after that it proceeds to Android Recovery mode, Always. I dunno what to do and im thinking of flashing a Stock Rom of RCA 10 but it looks like i cannot find any Stock Roms for the rca pro 10. I was just thinking if anyone of you can provide me a Stock Rom of the original rca rom? Please i need it badly cause i want this tab pro 10 to be repaired and be used again. Hope you guys can help me with this...:crying:


----------



## SteveBisso (Apr 26, 2015)

*Roms for RCT6203W46*

Does anyone know of any Roms for the RCT6203W46. Are there any ROMs that work for all android tablets or are all ROMs just for specific devices?


----------



## johnemc2 (May 12, 2015)

*Preloader.bin requested for RCT6203W46*

Can someone send me the preloader.bin from their RCT6203W46 tablet? I appreciate it in advance. 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tip for getting a Scatter file for the RCA Pro 10 (Gigabyte) RCT6203W46 tablet.
You can create a scatter file by the following: as root(su) ~# *cat proc/dumchar_info*, mark everything from Part_Name to Part_Name and paste it in a new text file named *FIRMWARE.info*. Delete the last line which is *Part_Name* then save the file. Load it up in MTK Droid Tools and create a scatter file with the name *MT8127_Android_scatter_emmc.txt* from the FIRMWARE.info file... That way you'll have a scatter file, since it's been asked so many times how to get one. The scatter file has to be named with the suffix-name "_emmc" because otherwise SP Flash Tool will try and recognize your device as having nand instead of emmc.


----------



## Droidify (May 14, 2015)

johnemc2,

Your request is attached. Whatcha buildin'?


----------



## drakedalfa (May 23, 2015)

Did you fixed? i am in the same trouble.


----------



## Jamillerkids (Jun 18, 2015)

*Root*



typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



root


----------



## mandroidv2.0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Not sure anyone has made a custom rom yet, so as far as recovery ide just save a copy of the stock rom on pc and twrp recover if something goes so wrong that factory reset doesnt work


----------



## typefortytardis (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?


----------



## Jamillerkids (Jun 19, 2015)

*Root*



typefortytardis said:


> I just bought an RCA RCT6203W46, and am now trying to root it. Does anyone know of a working root method and custom recovery method?

Click to collapse



57101084


----------



## masterstoner80459 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Solved*

Download and save the file NewKingRoot.apk to your sd card from your computer, then insert and install to tablet. This method WILL work, but first google it and research first, cause any rooting program installed wrong has a chance to brick your device.


----------



## ghlkyil (Jan 12, 2016)

I used king root and it worked.
It just don't truly uninstall...
The app does, iu just don't truly unroot itself...
After doing all there was to remove the root, some files are still left in the device line in the /bin folder..
used file explorer ES to see this...
They won't respond to any thing I ask them about so hope it was not a trick......


----------



## nannycrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay...here's where I am in my quest to unbrick my 6203...
Got the latest SP Flash Tools & drivers installed in Win10 Pro x86. (Also got the PC fully updated & the latest Java installed) I have my PC "seeing" my tablet on COM port4 when hooked up. I have no visible screen of any kind or any sign of booting up. My tablet's been bricked since November, and I've since replaced it with a Lenovo Tab2 A10-70F also running 4.4.4 on MTK 8127 chips. Rooted it, got TWRP running, made my backups, and loving life!
BUT...I still want to get this little beast running!  It's a matter of revenge now!  Anyone got ideas!


----------



## nannycrick (Mar 15, 2016)

This is an appeal!   Can anyone post a link where I can get the correct scatter file, boot, stock recovery, and system. Bin files for this rct6203w46l running mtk 8127 chips?


----------



## nannycrick (Mar 16, 2016)

PatF...your preloader doesn't work for me. I have a bricked rct6203w46. I have the latest SPFT configured correctly with Win10 x86 Vcom drivers on COM port9. Still getting the 4032 error. 
Does anyone have an accessible scatter, preloader, stock recovery, and boot.img?  I can't seem to access Mega to retrieve your files.  I don't even have accessible fastboot!  Help. I've been bricked since November!  Replaced this table w/ Lenovo Tab2 A10-70F. I need my tablet for work, and I would like to resurect this one as a backup, or sell it for parts if I can't. It has a perfect display screen. It's always worn a protector.


----------



## farcus211 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Root working for RCA Tablet Rct6302w46*

What I did is followed a guide from here to achieve root. First I downloaded SuperSU from the  playstore and left it alone. Then I looked up iroot apk download on google and downloaded it onto my computer. After I downloaded the iroot apk I plugged my tablet into my pc making sure to have unknown applications checked and usb debugging checked in my settings on my tablet You will have to hit the build number in your setting about 5 to 6 times to open up developers option in your setting to check usb debugging. Before I forget to get the drivers on my pc I went to device manager found the tablet but it had a exclamation point by it so I updated the drivers by right clicking the tablet and hitting browse my computer to find adb interface and I used that and it worked. You can find drivers on the internet. So when drivers are correctly installed I could add the iroot apk to my sd card and I did. After adding iroot apk to my sd card I unplugged my tablet went to root browser thats the app I choose to use and I found the iroot apk on my sd card and installed it on my tablet. My tablet said it wasn't good to install this apk but I did anyways thats up to you to deside. After installed I ran the app and achieved root on my tablet. The next step I did was found the Kingroot apk on my computer and followed the same process I did with iroot. When Kingroot was installed I also choose to run it on my tablet to gain root. I did not uninstall iroot I installed both apk's. After I acheived root with both apk's I went back to my SuperSU and tried to update it you may get the message that there are to many similar programs installed and it may cause harm so I didnt try to update at this point what I did was open my root browser and deleted all apps pertaining to root like iroot and kingroot and after deleting these apps I opened SuperSU  and updated it. The update went through and I rebooted and SuperSU was installed correctly. This is sloppy and may not work for everyone or you may need to play around with it but as you know root isn't something to play with you may damage your device.


----------

